

Amazon.com Just Entered the Brick & Mortar Retail Business in Seattle - mjking
http://www.soundcre.com/2012/12/22/amazon-entered-brick-mortar-retail-business-seattle/

======
tzs
Actually, Amazon has been in the brick and mortar business for a while.

Bricks: [http://www.amazon.com/Philadelphia-Travertine-Tumbled-
Brick-...](http://www.amazon.com/Philadelphia-Travertine-Tumbled-Brick-
Tile/dp/B004A1UGG8/ref=sr_1_25?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1356219014&sr=1-25&keywords=brick)

Mortar: [http://www.amazon.com/Quikrete-Mortar-
Mix-40-Lb/dp/B000P9GJC...](http://www.amazon.com/Quikrete-Mortar-
Mix-40-Lb/dp/B000P9GJCY/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1356219143&sr=1-3&keywords=mortar)

------
itsmequinn
Linkbait

~~~
mkr-hn
What's your point?

